# Visitors from France



## SGWidow (2 Jun 2021)

I have French friends who are planning to visit Ireland and stay with me at the end of July.

They have been vaccinated.

Just want to double-check that I understand the covid protocols correctly. Have I got the points below correct?

- They should bring evidence of their vaccination with them.
- They need to show evidence of a negative PCR test taken within 72 hours of their flight to Ireland (or is the 72 hours calculated on their arrival in Ireland)?
- They must quarantine for at least 5 days upon arrival and then take another PCR test.
- Once this second PCR test turns out to be negative, they are free to move around like any unrestricted citizen?

How long does the PCR test take in Ireland? Is this a "privately" sourced test and how much do they cost?

Thanks in advance for any guidance!


----------



## Tintagel (2 Jun 2021)

This thread on Tripadvisor has a few links that might be helpful.


----------



## EmmDee (2 Jun 2021)

SGWidow said:


> I have French friends who are planning to visit Ireland and stay with me at the end of July.
> 
> They have been vaccinated.
> 
> ...



Hi

I had two family come over form UK - they followed the above so assume the same for France.

They did the PCR test on a Friday afternoon and had received the text saying they were negative very early Saturday morning - so it's pretty quick. They went to the center in Sandyford and said they were in and out in 15 mins


----------



## SGWidow (2 Jun 2021)

Thanks EmmDee

The centre in Sandyford is public? and free of charge? Do you know how they arranged this?


----------



## EmmDee (2 Jun 2021)

SGWidow said:


> Thanks EmmDee
> 
> The centre in Sandyford is public? and free of charge? Do you know how they arranged this?



Hmmm - I'm not sure. I think they paid for it. You can book online. Think it's this crowd - https://www.randox.com/express-covid19-service-ireland/

The HSE have free ones you can book online - https://www2.hse.ie/conditions/coronavirus/testing/covid-19-walk-in-test-centres.html. I think this might take 2 days for results


----------



## Leo (2 Jun 2021)

Note in particular for anyone travelling from the UK (and perhaps elsewhere), free / NHS performed PCR tests are not accepted, you must arrange and pay for a private test. If you are paying for a test, ensure it meets the Irish requirements.


----------



## SGWidow (2 Jun 2021)

Thanks again, EmmDee - much appreciated.

I don't live in Dublin or Donegal so the "booking online" may not work. There are walk-in centres in my area but my Froggies probably don't satisfy the "living in the area" condition!

So it looks like they will need a private test in Ireland.

It strikes me that they will need a PCR test 3 times:
- once (in France) before travelling
- once after 5 days in Ireland
- once just before returning to France

I'm not sure what the tests cost in France but for a couple, the Irish PCR private costs will be approx €90 x 2 x 2, i.e. €360

*******

Thanks Leo,

I'm just after seeing your post - rings a bell alright. I am wondering why the NHS test is deemed unacceptable and whether a similar approach applies to French public (versus private) tests?


----------



## Leo (2 Jun 2021)

SGWidow said:


> I'm just after seeing your post - rings a bell alright. I am wondering why the NHS test is deemed unacceptable and whether a similar approach applies to French public (versus private) tests?


There are different types of PCR tests, looks like they only accept RT-PCR tests, so you would need to ensure and test being used clearly states it is of that variety.


----------



## SGWidow (2 Jun 2021)

Thanks a million, Leo - much appreciated.

Actually, on a related point, do we know the accuracy of the different PCR and antigen tests - say, in terms of false negatives?

Also, can I take it that if my visitors wish to hope across the border to see the Giants Causeway, there are no tests required??!! [Please say yes.....there is only so many times one's brain can be tickled by the PCR swab!]


----------



## SGWidow (2 Jun 2021)

Actually, I was just speaking with my French pals.

Their understanding/hope is that EU Covid Cert will make travel a lot easier - avoiding the need to quarantine for 5 days upon arrival and also the need for so many PCR tests subsequently. Is Ireland still on schedule to adopt the Digital Covid Cert in mid-July, i.e. before their visit? If so, won't the DCC be all they need if Ireland adopts the protocol in full?


----------



## SGWidow (3 Jun 2021)

Hi All

This is the best summary that I found regarding the anticipated position at the end of July for travel to the Republic and Northern Ireland.

Welcome to Tourism Ireland - Tourism Ireland


----------



## Purple (4 Jun 2021)

SGWidow said:


> I have French friends who are planning to visit Ireland and stay with me at the end of July.


Tell them that if they are stopped they are just bringing back the horse.


----------



## SGWidow (4 Jun 2021)

Eh bien, it must be a bank holiday weekend...……innuendo and romance comes to AAM.

Is that the lad from Fair City? Any idea of the year of this add.....it brings me back...….just can't remember to where/when?

I love those old adds? Anyone got any other good ones...….(I guess I'm allowed to bring my own thread for a detour?!)

**************

On a serious note, does anyone know where the French are with the DCC? (I tried explain this with my French pals and it got lost in translation - they said that they had it already and, as I was impressed and curious, asked them to email it to me. What arrived was a very official looking certificate of vaccination which presumably is not the same thing.) Thoughts?


----------



## Susie2017 (4 Jun 2021)

I read this evening that France has issued new rules in relation to summer travel to France. My understanding is that individuals who are vaccinated still have to take a PCR test. If they are unvaccinated then they also have to do a PCR test and then self isolate for 7 days. Individuals from designated orange or red countries may also have to isolate or even quarantine, even if vaccinated. It all sounds OTT. I thought there was going to be uniformity across the EU about the rules, but perhaps I got the wrong impression. Has anyone any idea if the self isolation would be strictly monitored ? I’m planning on going to a quiet location via car and wouldnt be meeting people. I’d like to be able to do my own grocery shopping without restrictions. I’m not vaccinated and won’t be by the time I travel, if I end up going at all.


----------

